# Aiki



## Kusogitsune (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, what the title says.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

I do

Pretty derivative pervy shounen

Fun though :


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 25, 2008)

Any links?


----------



## McLovin (Jun 25, 2008)

I read this series. It seemed a little bit like what Tenjo Tenge would be if it had no past arcs or magic powers and stared Tawara as the hero.

I wouldn't mind reading the last volume. It had some pretty good fights, espectially the chinese amazon vs the cat boy.

*Lazlow*, you can get it at One Manga and Thor Hammer has later chapters available in japanese only.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 25, 2008)

McLovin said:


> I read this series. It seemed a little bit like what Tenjo Tenge would be if it had no past arcs or magic powers and stared Tawara as the hero.
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading the last volume. It had some pretty good fights, espectially the chinese amazon vs the cat boy.
> 
> *Lazlow*, you can get it at One Manga and Thor Hammer has later chapters available in japanese only.



Any translations of the later chapters?


----------



## McLovin (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope. But One Manga seem to be working on it seeing how they are carrying it and they're now ahead of Thor Hammer regarding tranlations. 

So I guess it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope so. Does that big chinese girl ever get naked?
Does the cowgirl stick around or does she just vanish from the series altogether?


----------



## McLovin (Jun 25, 2008)

Kusogitsune said:


> I hope so. Does that big chinese girl ever get naked?
> Does the cowgirl stick around or does she just vanish from the series altogether?



No nudity or any ecchiness really for the chinese teacher. The Cowgirl sticks around and gets a descent enough fight later on.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 25, 2008)

McLovin said:


> No nudity or any ecchiness really for the chinese teacher. The Cowgirl sticks around and gets a descent enough fight later on.



Awwww.......


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

bump for lulz

just read 21, looks like hou mei and metara are going to start improving themselves.

I started reading because someone posted the great scene from the first chapter where kizuki owns that entire club in one go so I was completely lol wut with the sex in things xD


----------



## Ork (Aug 15, 2008)

I have, its a mildly enjoyable pervy shounen, I dislike the lack of "serious" fights though.


----------



## Batman (Sep 27, 2008)

Biznump for new chapters.

It's getting funnier by the week. The protagonist as a proff is killing me it's so hilarious. We need more characters like him. I'm so tired of the pushovers.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah he's hilarious. His fight with Karasumaru should be awesome when it happens.


----------



## Midus (Sep 27, 2008)

Isutoshi...Isutoshi. The name of the Mangaka seems familiar. I think he made some Hentai Manga thats pretty popular.

Ah, Slut Girl.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a surprisingly decent manga considering his background.


----------



## Batman (Sep 28, 2008)

Midus said:


> Isutoshi...Isutoshi. The name of the Mangaka seems familiar. I think he made some Hentai Manga thats pretty popular.
> 
> Ah, Slut Girl.



I certainly don't hold it against him.


----------



## ampotaness (Sep 28, 2008)

AIKI is one of my top 10 favorite manga's right now..

this is not a mild pervy shounen at all..
to me AIKI is MILD HENTAI!!!
just look at the early chapters.
hahahaha..

but Kunitoshi (main character) is 'd man..
he's not at full strength right now but his level is above there in their world..

this is an enjoyable fight manga...


----------



## Kuroro (Sep 28, 2008)

The series is humorous and the fights are interesting. The fanservice too isn't bad. AIKI is a decent series, but it's far from being one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

its not a bad series, like someone said its kinda like tenjo tenge , but better imo


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 29, 2008)

one of the series which i really like the main char sarcastic and somewhat evil .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 17, 2008)

Kunitoshi is win 
this
this

Also, didn't he say at some point in the manga that he doesn't hit girls, but now he's beating them up and threatening to kill them?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

going by what that near blind person's trying to do with creating a new organization for such n such purposes... woudnt that bring in a whole new range of opponents, for the main char to fight... since he cant fight weaklings the entire manga


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 17, 2008)

Never heard of this, is it any good ?


----------



## Ricford (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, Aiki! I love that series!

Joukyuu is the man!
His mom's pretty damn hilarious too.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

The main character is much win. 

Good thing it didn't deviate to a smut filled fest though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

okay i have question , how the hell old is joukyuu, i always assumed he was the same age as all the girls, why else would he be at that school, even though we know hes high school graduate i cant see him being older than 20 maybe 21

also i hope a. he gets back his full power
and b. they dont pull some crap where kizuki surpasses him, that would be the most epic fail of all time


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 27, 2009)

Metara is back


----------



## Honzou (Apr 27, 2009)

That chapter was pretty good. Yeah she's definitely back, I wonder if she improved her skills at all besides that gun.

edti: chapter 44's out on OM


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll lol if she turns out to be the one to take out Shikae...


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 17, 2009)

47's out on OM, nothing much happens.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 18, 2009)

is it good manga?


----------



## MrCinos (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's good. It's similar to Tenjou Tenge/Veritas/The Breaker. I wouldn't place it higher than Veritas, but main character probably the best one among those kinds of manga. I also like the fact that main character can fight better than almost anyone else and already from 1st chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

He's probably closer to 30.  Though I enjoy the smart brother some these days.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

no way is he that old, 25 tops

but the only thing i dont like is the focus too much on the three girls, especially recently, they should show more joukyouu


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome, 3 chapters in like 2 days.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joe-q is getting his ass handed to him


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2009)

I like this manga, it's funny and has a unique tone that you don't see much in many manga. Though the art style doesn't always help the action. At the very least its a martial arts manga, something that manga like Veritas stop being after chapter 1. This is a lot like Baki the Grappler meets the carefree almost cartoonish sensibility of one piece.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

He is atleast 27 I'd say.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy shit, yet another chapter.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Holy shit, yet another chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Seat down, bitch."

Joe-Q fucked him up big time.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 10, 2009)

Now some guys will definitely drop in to say hello.

Kunitoshi will beat them with his legs


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 10, 2009)

I doubt that the blind guy is down for the count but damn...I don't think he can match up to 100% Joukyuu


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 11, 2009)

Isutoshi has been really busy, i guess. That's right, 54 is out.

Raijin 
:rofl @ Bull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF? Karasumaru and the other other guys were beaten far too quickly. What's going on there? Isutoshi really wrapped up that story arc real quick


----------



## Inugami (Jun 12, 2009)

this manga is wasting a potential character...Bull Kun!! come on give him another chance!


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

That fight was pretty anticlimactic, IMO. It was mostly just two guys spinning their arms around like the Road Runner's legs.

Still Bull's scene was awesome.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh, i'm not disappointed. Daiki held his own pretty well and Joe-Q is a pimp like no other  Wonder if he could have used "inner power" on Daiki too or was it too fast for him to concentrate on it?

I knew the guy lurking would be Shikae, but i definitely didn't expect Habu.
I kind of wanted the other girls to have good individual fights aswell.
Kizuki hasn't had a decent fight since Saru, lol.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 12, 2009)

Yet another chapter.

Love the final panel lol


----------



## Calgar (Jun 12, 2009)

Chapter 55 seemed liked like the final chapter.

Is that the end, or will there be more next week?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 12, 2009)

It's just the end of an arc, i bet


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

im curious about one thing is Kunotoshi's powerlevel scaled ie, is there more of a difference between 60-70 then 20-30, because if its not even at 100 he no longer looks remotely close to the beast they made him out to be

i mean karusa was hardly the second strongest guy in the aiki verse, and at 70 percent he was quite a challenge

plus im worried it doenst look like kunotoshi practices, this manga would really suck if any character caught up to him, especially the female characters


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

This series isn't over?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

i dont know where anyone got that this series is over, its like SS said, end of an arc.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bump new chapter out after so long wohooooooooooooo I love Aiki.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 19, 2009)

Neeeeewwww chapterrrrrr 

Also, it looks a bit like they're in Tallinn


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

wtf JoQ? How can you diss all that meat?

My respect dropped for him a few levels. 

But he's still one of my favourite protagonists


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to see a new chapter


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets see hmm no Bull.. no read ! call me when he makes a comeback.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

This manga has been lacking in the fucking dept. lately. What the fuck, Isutoshi?!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 19, 2009)

I stopped reading this  after chapter 20, before I pick it  back up, does it get any better in later chapters?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> This manga has been lacking in the fucking dept. lately. What the fuck, Isutoshi?!



There was some in the latest chapter


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 19, 2009)

just gonna pile this one up...story doesnt advance much


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I stopped reading this  after chapter 20, before I pick it  back up, does it get any better in later chapters?



I'd say yes, I mean the fights get pretty good part way.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 20, 2009)

X2thaU said:


> just gonna pile this one up...story doesnt advance much



Actually the story seems to be progressing now in this new arc with Joukyuu having left Japan.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There was some in the latest chapter


1 panel and an old guy.

DO NOT WANT.

I want JoeQ to fuck Balboa and Kageyasu.

Fucking is the only reason why I'm reading this. Slut Girl left me wanting for more Isutoshi.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2009)

New chapter is out guys, that old guy is fucking badass.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Time to find a decent quality scan again.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 9, 2009)

Bump bump bump, new chapter fuckers.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 9, 2009)

Kujirai's sister, lol.


Wish Isutoshi wasn't so damn lazy.


----------



## zapman (Oct 3, 2011)

Anybody still reading this? up to chapter 77 now, its pretty awesome 
The faces Joukyuu makes are just hilarious.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 5, 2011)

78 also up now.

Loving this manga so much


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 5, 2011)

Joukyuu is such a great troll His facial expressions are hilarious. All them ladies must love gettin banged by trolls.


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 5, 2011)

lol Joukyuu should become NF's troll face...he makes the best troll faces ive ever seen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2011)

Joe-Q Lao shi!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2011)

79 is out


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2011)

Too much fanservice.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 13, 2011)

It's funny how Joukyuu is the only one that can beat any of these assholes. Why are the others even there? The women seem to be there only as sex dolls or the subject of his insults...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> It's funny how Joukyuu is the only one that can beat any of these assholes. Why are the others even there? The women seem to be there only as sex dolls or the subject of his insults...



What do you mean? The others are not so useful right now because they're unarmed, they're swordfighters first and foremost. But that doesn't stop Houju from being a total badass old guy (with her daughters still being plenty helpful to him). Meanwhile, Dornier was taking on Carchs and keeping him occupied, while top form Kageyasu might have won against her.
On top of that, the big baddie _is_ a woman herself, who used a sword to do something similar to Raijin.
And it's not like Joukyuu doesn't insult guys, you know. He's an asshole towards everyone indiscriminately, which is what makes him so awesome


----------



## zapman (Oct 13, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What do you mean? The others are not so useful right now because they're unarmed, they're swordfighters first and foremost. But that doesn't stop Houju from being a total badass old guy (with her daughters still being plenty helpful to him). Meanwhile, Dornier was taking on Carchs and keeping him occupied, while top form Kageyasu might have won against her.
> On top of that, the big baddie _is_ a woman herself, who used a sword to do something similar to Raijin.
> And it's not like Joukyuu doesn't insult guys, you know. He's an asshole towards everyone indiscriminately, which is what makes him so awesome



lol this.

Also hope we get to see that girl again from the start who Joukyuu was initially training, She would have improved alot.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 17, 2011)

Chapter 80 is out

Incineration


Oh Joukyuu you breast loving man


----------



## armorknight (Oct 17, 2011)

I love how Joukyuu totally rejects chivalry. He's definitely one of the best male protagonists I've ever seen. And this latest arc has been really awesome too. 

I'm really looking forward to 100% Joukyuu if the manga reveals his full power. That he can use something like Raijin at 80% means that his 100% is really beastly. 




McSlobs said:


> It's funny how Joukyuu is the only one that can beat any of these assholes. Why are the others even there? *The women seem to be there only as sex dolls or the subject of his insults...*



You say that like it's a bad thing. 
I find it amusing how he keeps the bitches and pretty much everyone else in line.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

get you back to normal in no time

Guess who's back?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 26, 2011)

Bull a future soldier? HA! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I already knew it would be Shades before he uncovered his face.


----------



## armorknight (Oct 27, 2011)

So Karasu is back huh? If he really is a rookie compared to the other soldiers, then they must be pretty powerful.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2011)

Karasu wtfpwnt that guy with no trouble though. I don't really think they're all that much stronger than what we've seen already.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 13, 2011)

Chapter 83 is out Link removed

Fat Joukyuu


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh shit, what are they actually going to do now? 

Though as of right now, Kageyasu might actually be able to take on Karasumaru.


----------



## zapman (Nov 15, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Fat Joukyuu



lol want to see his sumo style


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 4, 2012)

Chapters 84 - 91 are out 

got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back
got hit to the back


Joukyuu is so great at trolling people


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2012)

92 is out


I can't get enough of Joukyuu's trollin' faces.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 7, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> 92 is out
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of Joukyuu's trollin' faces.



He makes the best troll faces...I basically read it for those.


----------



## Impact (Aug 8, 2012)

Aiki is still one of best series I read and joukyuu is still hilarious


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish it was biweekly or something. A month is unbearable to wait for this gold


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 30, 2012)

93 is out


Gah dragging out these damn fights


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2012)

Oooooo thanks alot


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 31, 2012)

94 is out now. Wondering why there was no chapter last month. Too bad it's slightly shorter than most other chapters too.

Joukyuu's "power balance" was hilarious  Seems he still has some nice tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn I wondering why the chapter hasn't been released for awhile thanks.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 28, 2012)

I really enjoy AIKI, it manages to maintain its hilarity while delivering insane wire-fu martial arts with some unforgettable side characters added to the mix. It's great and more people should read it, especially people who like the whole martial arts shonen genre should give it a try.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Why doesn't another group pick this series up? I need my trollin' fix from Joukyuu


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, 100 must be out by now D:


----------



## armorknight (Jan 23, 2013)

From what I know ch 99 is the end of the current series, and the story will continue in a new series called Aiki S.


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2013)

*1. aiki hasn't ended 2. aiki has started under new name*

*Aiki-S 01 **RAW READ *
*Ch.107 *


----------



## McSlobs (May 3, 2013)

97 is out


----------



## rajin (Jul 5, 2013)

*Aiki-S 06 Raw *
*Royd Lloyd *


----------



## Lezu (Aug 18, 2013)

Last chapter of Aiki came out.

7.1 and 8 are out.

Now we'll just have to wait until they start translating Aiki-S, though I really hope that they will translate it faster than they did with this manga.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 18, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Last chapter of Aiki came out.
> 
> Chapter 14 - Training Montage
> 
> Now we'll just have to wait until they start translating Aiki-S, though I really hope that they will translate it faster than they did with this manga.



An AIKI anime would be pretty badass too


----------



## Xnr (Aug 18, 2013)

Japanzai have said they have a translator for Aiki-S. We can only hope.


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2013)

Aiki has a part 2 now


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 29, 2013)

I demand new chapters already -_-


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2013)

Chapter 2 is out

They didn't want to use it in the first place.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Bull getting dragged along yet again and I couldn't help but laugh at the Boss trying to kick our heroic trio's ass while only being a 3rd dan in Judo. You'd think a Yakuza would know more about people who are the real deal


]


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2013)

3 is out. Such a massive troll


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2013)

I almost feel sorry for Bull but then I think he might actually get stuff done for him for once 

Vero-sama sex slave


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 10, 2013)

Nah....Bull's role is to forever be Jokyuu's toy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah but maybe he'll get some respect and service for a while at least 

He doesn't have to show his 'godly strength' yet


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

At least poor Bull didn't get hurt


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 25, 2014)

Not yet anyway


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 26, 2014)

Ooohhh  3 vs 1 WTF is with so many people wearing masks?


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 25, 2014)

Chapter 8 is out

Translated chapter's out at ms.


----------



## rajin (Jun 19, 2014)

*Aiki-S 18 Raw*

*this

16 and 17 raw
this
this
*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 20, 2014)

This manga is so far ahead in raws. Need moar.


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2015)

*Chapter 43

Chapter 43*


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Aiki-S 29 Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## McSlobs (May 21, 2015)

Dammit why do the scans have to  be so slow?


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2015)

*AIKI-S 30*
*
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2015)

*AIKI-S 32 Raw*

*
130.4*


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2015)

*Chapter 206
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 18, 2015)

*AIKI-S 35 Raw*

*
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 20, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether*


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2016)

*recently*


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2016)

This is not


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2016)

i need to re-read aiki

i havent been keeping up at all


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75

Chapter 75


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2017)

are there any hentai scenes in the new aiki series? lol


----------

